# Giacomo Lauri-Volpi Appreciation Thread



## Tuoksu (Sep 3, 2015)

This incredible god-tier singer deserves his own thread so I'll just leave this here:


----------



## annaw (May 4, 2019)

Great! Here's a short video of Corelli talking about Lauri-Volpi:


----------



## Tuoksu (Sep 3, 2015)

annaw said:


> Great! Here's a short video of Coralli talking about Lauri-Volpi:


I love that interview. By the way, I was wondering if the Burjassot Palace was open for the public to visit. Does anyone here have any idea?


----------

